# For those who love to crochet.



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

https://coolcreativity.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/Amazing-Overlapping-Granny-Blanket-Free-Crochet-Diagram-.jpg

Something different in lap robes.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Omgosh ! I love this, It looks so dimensional.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG too! I am going to check this out. It is gorgeous! Thank you for posting


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Needs more Info to go with diagram. Are there other instructions?


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Needs more Info to go with diagram. Are there other instructions?


I tried seeing all over the net about instructions and nothing. Did you see those squares of foreign symbols too?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Geniir said:


> https://coolcreativity.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/Amazing-Overlapping-Granny-Blanket-Free-Crochet-Diagram-.jpg
> 
> Something different in lap robes.


It's written in a foreign language, but if you look to the right it says translate, click on that and choose a language and it translates. 
https://translate.google.com.hk/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://haekelfieber-austria.blogspot.com/2014/08/patchwork-granny-decke.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

THanks the extra links did help. Found it and translated. Looks like a terrific project !


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

That really would be fun to do. The hardest part for me would be joining the pieces since there are no straight lines that go from one side to the opposite side.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I love it


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Beautiful blanket! I’m impressed ????


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh my stars! Gorgeous but I'd never get it done.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Lovely and something different!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

susanstamps said:


> Omgosh ! I love this, It looks so dimensional.


Me, too!


----------

